# UK Manufacturers/Fulfillment



## Rodeo Arcade (Sep 7, 2012)

Looking for t-shirt, manufacturer, printer and fulfillment in one in the UK.


----------



## rodzers1991 (Jul 25, 2012)

Enquire with doodletogs, they have an Anajet M-Power 5 DTG Machine

They'll Print, Package and Dispatch for you

email them at: [email protected]

They have own site too: Personalised T Shirts, Design Your Own T Shirt & Personalised Gifts | Doodle Togs


----------

